# acrylic frog tanks



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

hi i currently have a white lipped tree frog and an american green tree frog both housed in exo terrs vivariums however, i am not sure what most people think of these but they do not hold humidity very well. i have had to cover the mesh roof with a plastic lid but it is still not humid enough for them.

i am wondering if anyone can recomend a good frog tank for these species or knows of anyone that could make an affordable acryilic vivarium. 

i am not looking for anything inside or any lighting as i have it all i would be looking for just a bog standars square base but tall acrylic tanks with a simple front opening similar to these pictures from brianstropicals but to suit white lipped size frogs.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

those vivs would be fine, however i use an exo terra and have 96% humidity right now (last time i sprayed was last morning at about 9am)

i use an exo terra hood over half the mesh, vinyl cut to size over the rest of the mesh, and i siliconed up the wire holes at the back - try that see if it helps your humidity : victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the tank I have, it's made of polycarbonate (thick and clear as glass but its light plastic) it holds humidity around 80% and I don't even use a heat source of any kind. It was cheap too about £20 for the tank and lid.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

The vertical tanks are glass fish tanks, with acrylic inserts. 
Search the american sites, they love them. Only issue is, unless using thick perspex, most will with time warp.
You can easily convert fish tanks to front opening verts like that but out of glass. Sliding doors are even easier.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I would go for a glass tank, I build an acrylic tank myself and have found the lid has bowed.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Like chondro, i have an exo-terra with hood on one half & have put a piece of perspex over the other half. I'm able to maintain humidity around 90/98% mark. Humidity very slowly decreases over a couple of days until i mist again.
I'm keeping red eyed tree frogs in mine.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I also use an exo terra, with the light canopy and have put perspex on the other bit of the mesh to keep the humidity up and the heat in. works a treat.

I keep whites tree frogs in my exo terra. I also have a standard viv with a pacman frog. but I shall be buying him an exo terra as they seem to be the best so far!


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for all the replies guys


----------

